# Sitting on snow while calling?



## napeequa55 (Dec 17, 2015)

What are you using for a seat while calling for extended periods of time?

In summer I use a small 12"x12" section of an old sleeping pad. But in winter I'm looking for something with more padding and insulation to keep my butt off the snow.

I'm looking for something low profile - not a chair or tripod seat for hunting from a blind.

What are ya'll using?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I seldom, well, never, set in snow, cause I simply seldom get any round these parts. But I have heard a lot of folks that set in the snow, use a piece of old carpeting. I would think that would work, but I would also throw down one of those foam seat pads on top. That and your insulated clothing should keep you dry...and warm. Most sets only last at most 45 minutes, so I think you would be good, so long as you keep your butt dry.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i took off the butt pad from my turkey vest and use that to sit on in the snow

good padding and has a rubber bottom side


----------



## Ceedub (Aug 3, 2015)

this! Best $90 i have ever spent. Cabelas predator vest, simular to a turkey vest but different camo pattern and more functional pockets. I dearly love this vest

Sometimes, getting out into the middle of nowhere, completely by yourself, is the only way to socialize with a better class of people.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

lol. nice!

I am generally just to lazy to pack more then I need , so I usually just sit on snow till my backside
is frozen to ground.then just peel a layer or two off when I stand and head off to next call.

actually ,I have found that wool pants work pretty good to keep me warm, and dry, for the most part.


----------



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

I bought a seat pad that has an elastic band that goes around your waist. Nothing extra to carry.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I know you said no chair, but that is what I use and once your older you will know why. One day you will be sitting there hoping someone comes by to help you up, lol

Everything I use except rifle, shooting sticks and chair are carried in a turkey vest


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I have tried a couple of different pads and stools. So far the best one is the Cabelas vest pictured above. Everything I use out hunting, including the ecaller fits in the vest pockets so the only thing I actually carry is the rifle. Chair built into the vest is really comfy too. As long as the knees hold out getting up and down with the vest on isn't a problem. Well worth the money for me.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

I have a foam pad I got from Sportsman's Warehouse. Couldn't tell you how it works, I've forgotten it EVERY time I've gone out meaning to try it. DOH!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

The higher your but is off the ground, the better chance you have seeing a coyote.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

true. and of him seeing you.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Not if you sit still and have something behind you to break up your outline. Some guys here In Arizona hunt off a ladder. Has anyone here shot fourteen coyotes in one day, shooting from a ladder?


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Not if you sit still and have something behind you to break up your outline. Some guys here In Arizona hunt off a ladder. Has anyone here shot fourteen coyotes in one day, shooting from a ladder?


I shot fifteen off the high dive at the local swimming pool. Climbed a ladder to get to it ta boot.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Indiana Jones said:


> I shot fifteen off the high dive at the local swimming pool. Climbed a ladder to get to it ta boot.


Pics or it didnt happen ..lol . I use a foam pad about 15x20" . Light weight and easy to carry , however a low chair would be good to keep you out of deeper snow if you had a level place to set it , nothing worse while hunting than a chair that rocks or a crooked treestand . :frusty:


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I hunt in snow and with a bad back I need support. Thus I bought a folding stadium seat and I love it. Easy to carry and OHHHH the back support is superior!


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Gunfighter said:


> I shot a bunch from the guard tower......wait, are we still talking about coyote hunting?


Leave OJ alone! THE GLOVE DIDN'T FIT!

I plan to get out next week and try my foam seat. We had a warm day and alot of snow melted so maybe the roads will be more passable.


----------



## Ceedub (Aug 3, 2015)

Gunfighter said:


> I shot a bunch from the guard tower......wait, are we still talking about coyote hunting?


Guard tower is better than a clock tower or book repository!

Sometimes, getting out into the middle of nowhere, completely by yourself, is the only way to socialize with a better class of people.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Gunfighter said:


> It's ironic you bring up a clock tower. Charles Whitman killed 16 people with a Rem 700 with an internal 4 round box mag. And the anti gun movement is worried about high capacity magazines.......


Not to mention the high capacity sodas Bloomberg is so terrified of.


----------

